# Wyoming Antelope Info



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

I'm trying to plan a trip this fall with my dad and brother to rifle hunt for antelope. We have zero points and would like to find a unit that may have left over tags. We would like to hunt/camp on public land and have looked at some of the Thunder Basin Grassland areas or also some of the Walk In Hunting areas around GMU 26. If anyone has any input or advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I would suggest applying as a group for the area you want, yu can apply for up to three areas and zero points does not mean zero chance of being drawn, if you dont get drawn then you can look at leftovers, 
be very carefull about the areas you request as public access can be very tough in some areas, you can apply for one area only if you like, the left over tags go on sale after the draw so it will not hurt to apply, 
I got drawn last year with zero for area 7
good luck and if you need links for info PM me.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree with the above post. Unit 26 has lots of access and LOTS of goats. If it were me I'd apply as a group or get a point and then apply. Call fish and game and buy the BLM maps or the Sim Card for your GPS. You wont regret it.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree with the above also. Make sure your applications are in Cheyanne by march 15....you won't have time this year to get preference points, so applying as a group is your best chance. Either all or none get a tag. You can also apply for doe tags that will be contingent upon you drawing a buck tag. Don't make mistakes on your application...review them before you send them in. Tip on having a gps with mapping is a real asset...you need to know exactly where you are.....public land is not posted like here Michigan. The BLM maps will help, but the gps is priceless. Also when shooting, you must be on outside of any fencing along roadway. In other words do not shoot between the fence and roadway. Cross the fence first. Watch for livestock, Wyoming has open range. Good luck.


----------



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

You definately don't need any points to draw a decent antelope tag in Wyoming. Draw for your top choices and if you fail, you can always buy an over the counter tag. I have always drawn a tag in unit 15 (sheridan) and have filled my tag every year. There are also several over the counter tags available in this area. Have you ever hunted antelope before? If not, prepare yourself to have a blast!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

finsfursandfeathers said:


> I'm trying to plan a trip this fall with my dad and brother to rifle hunt for antelope. We have zero points and would like to find a unit that may have left over tags. We would like to hunt/camp on public land and have looked at some of the Thunder Basin Grassland areas or also some of the Walk In Hunting areas around GMU 26. If anyone has any input or advice I would greatly appreciate it.


 
the 2011 draw was 100% for zero points it looks like, If I recall a thread in hunt talk the party leader applies as a party leader, he gets a number assigned, the others apply and use that number for the drawing, The leader is the only one entered in the drawing but if drawn all in the party get tags, that way you only get 1 draw chance rather than 3-4 for a group, evens the odds for those of us who hunt alone. you can apply online, do it slowly, I suggest doing it during the weekday if you can,,, if you get stumped call WYO fish and game, I have called them and they are very helpfull, doe tags can be applied for at the same time or OTC in July,,,

*Any Weapon 2011*








Season
TypeHunt TypeApp TypePref TagsRandom Tags16151413121110987654321*0*026Any Pronghorn11290430100.0%100.0%*100.0%*
*Any Weapon 2011*








Season
TypeHunt TypeApp TypePref TagsRandom Tags16151413121110987654321*0*026Any Pronghorn11290430100.0%100.0%*100.0%*


----------



## finsfursandfeathers (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone. We are looking forward to it. We are hoping to have our party application in by the end of the month. I will hopefully have some good stories and pictures to post after our trip.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

post or Pm what area you draw,,, I am planning on a 1 oct hunt, 
Sam club has 150 qt coolers for $71 this week


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

You could draw 26 with no points but alot of the public land is locked. there is a good deal of walk in area's. You could draw 7 with no points and hunt the southern part of the area. I hunted 7 last year there are no trophy's but there still is a lot of antelope. It did get hit hard buy last years winter.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you have a big party. As previously mentioned...big coolers.... 120qt to 150 qt. If everyone is succesful you will need some cooler space if you are only quartering your game. If you have lot's of time and you de-bone all the meat, not as much cooler space required. When we were out there in 2010....we were on a mission to fill our tags so even though we took care of the meat quickly, we only quarted it. (It was 70 degrees by 9:00am ther year we were there). Here is a picture of our portable skinning and meat hook that we made a few weeks before we went out. It worked great!!! Maybe it will give you an idea or two. Good luck to you and I hope you are fortunate to draw and successful when you go! You will have a blast!!


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

That was a good trip wasn't it Hunterjb6? We had to work a little harder than I have in the past, but we ended up with a bunch of great meat. Your rig worked great. I'm contemplating heading out there again this year. I'm not sure where I want to try and hunt though.


----------

